# YouTube Poops, anyone?



## Deleted member 112695 (Nov 22, 2017)

I don't know about you all, but I always really really loved YTP. They make me laugh every time!
I decided to buy a video editing program (cheaper side) and try it myself! Here is one I made, definitely relevant to the fandom haha!





Disclaimer: YTPs are supposed to be satirical and somewhat vulgar just for the fun of it. These are not meant to be personal attacks.


----------



## Thrix (Nov 25, 2017)

Not bad for a first attempt! I used to be a YTP aficionado back during 2009 and a bit onwards. They were a huge part of my life and internal joking culture between me and friends. While there is much trash out there, some of them are definitely an art form...even though it's impossible to properly explain why. I'm a sucker for the classics so I like a lot of CD-i Zelda and Mario as well as the cartoons plus Dr. Robotnik (how can you not love him) and I.M Meen. Remember watching a ton of CommanderGwonam, Dinnerwarrior, Iamthegang, MotoAlt200, Swishfilms and more that I can't recall the names of now. In more recent times I discovered someone called Iteachvader and he does sentence mixing that IS OUT OF THIS WORLD. Seriously go check him out!

Edit: Screw it! I'll just link one right here.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Ravofox (Nov 26, 2017)

I love pootopia!


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 26, 2017)

Notice the nod to the fandom.


----------



## Thrix (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok I was losing my shit pretty badly to all of these; I'm definitely gonna keep checking what "The Youtube Pooper" has on the channel. Here's a few more:


----------



## Benthehornyhyena (Dec 2, 2017)

2 of my favorites (even if my real favorites are in French but you wouldn't understand)


----------



## Deleted member 112695 (Dec 16, 2017)

Haha these are great


----------

